
Ask HN: LinkedIn Distraction-Free Extension? - leonagano
I&#x27;m thinking of building another extension to make Linkedin distraction-free and more pleasant to navigate.<p>I noticed most of the time, I&#x27;m focused on my feed rather than the right and left blocks.<p>Prototype here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;leonagano&#x2F;status&#x2F;1253034869921325064?s=20<p>What do you think? Any other things I should consider?
======
Nextgrid
Personally I only use LinkedIn to get in touch with recruiters and be
reachable and completely disregard the feed or any of the other Facebook-like
bullshit they're trying to implement.

My workflow is to disable all e-mail notifications except those for incoming
messages so that I receive an e-mail if someone messages me (and I can reply
directly by e-mail too).

------
elies
I've been accessing LinkedIn via Safari on both macOS and iOS and using
[https://1blocker.com](https://1blocker.com) to block feed and notifications.
Rules are synced on iCloud and applied in all devices. So far has been working
well for a couple years.

